# cow tounge



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Its a muscle meat I know, but how nutrious is it? Is it worth buying any?:noidea:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Sure it's worth buying, it's a bit spendy in grocery stores which i can understand because there is only a little of it per cow :lol:
Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Beef, variety meats and by-products, tongue, raw

Here are the nutrition facts on it


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks! Great information! I didn't realize it was to that extent. Next I just get to see if they will eat it.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, David! We bought two beef tongues last week at Food Lion and put them in the freezer for later. They were around $4/5 each.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I got a few tongues on my new order for CHEAP. I can't wait to let the dogs try them, although I think I may be a bit grossed out touching them!! 

I get to pick that order up tomorrow, can't wait!! I say get them....a nice addition if they're not horribly expensive.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

They are gross to touch but my dogs love them and I try to watch for end date sales - clearancing.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tongue is awesome.....

it's real chewy so it gives them a real nice workout....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mollie likes them too. I just about carked over on the spot when I saw them at a Publix (not my local one), but one not so far away. They had beef hearts, turkey necks and pigs tails believe it or not. So, I spoke to the extreme butcher down there and they told me they can get me virtually anything I want, no minimum order, so I'm beyond happy right now. I only have one dog and one cat to feed, so price isn't a huge issue.
But, back to the tongues, Mollie enjoyed it and she isn't hugely into new types of meat, so I would hedge a bet yours will like it too.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Lucky devils! All of you on your prices:hand::tongue1:
I had to pay $13 for mine it was big though
The dogs love it......I cut mine up and baked them to use as treats.....


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, island life has it's perks but buying meat is def not one of them. Tongues are rather large...at least to me.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Wow, island life has it's perks but buying meat is def not one of them. Tongues are rather large...at least to me.


That is for sure! It really makes me wonder sometimes about price gouging on certain items, but when you factor in shipping and refrigeration most of the time it's understandable. 

On a good note I just contacted a local sheep farmer today ( I drive by the place everyday) and she will be butchering in November ( small farm)! I guess she only does private orders, so she'll contact me closer to that time to find out what I want!:bounce::dance::whoo:

I REALLY need to get that freezer now


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Bought one last year for us to eat (humans) kids didn't really like and were slightly grossed out when I told them what 'part' of the animal it was. Very strange texture, very soft after peeling the skin off.
Not that cheap here, but I will buy sometime for the dog.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Nothing like a good ole tongue sandwich at a good deli! YUM


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

I've never bought beef tongue just because a whole one is 9$ and I'd rather spend that on other things, but I did get a 3-pack of pork tongue for right around 3$. Chip really likes them; my only complaint was the smell and texture but I did chase the boyfriend around my apartment with one and the look on his face definitely made it worthwhile to deal with the smell.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Reminds me of the story of the lady who asked the waiter what the special of the day was and he replied that today's special was tongue.

She replied, "Oh, NO! I just can't eat anything that came out of the mouth of a cow. I think I'll have an egg instead." :becky:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

So do you just cut it like any other meat to the right size? Nothing in particular to remove?Just as is?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I make my husband cut it up. It really grosses me out, but I am hoping I will some day be able to do it. He cuts it in small pieces and I would rather they be a little bigger, but I don't want to make him mad so I keep my big mouth shut. I am hoping to get more later but I get mine when we butcher and my sister saves all hers also, so yea I get mine free.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I just cut mine into roughly pound pieces and threw one in Mollies bowl. I don't think there's anything needed to be cut off, well, if there was its too late as she ate it all.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks everybody! Gonna try it out.


----------

